

New wonder material, one-atom thick, has scientists abuzz - Salvatore
http://news.yahoo.com/s/mcclatchy/20090708/sc_mcclatchy/3268145

======
jacquesm
I'm not sure about the 'new'. When I saw the title I thought hey, graphene has
competition ? It turned out the article was about graphene, which may be news
to you but is now already 5 years old.

Instructions on how to make your own using some sticky tape:
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/slideshow.cfm?id=diy-
graph...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/slideshow.cfm?id=diy-graphene-how-
to-make-carbon-layers-with-sticky-tape)

